# Weaver curriculum???



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

I am looking into getting the Weaver curriculm and was wondering if anyone here has used it. 

I have 3 kids that are going to be "doing school" this coming year--4yrs, 7yrs, 8yrs, I also have a 1yr old on the sidelines.

I am just looking for feed back from anyone that's used it-- what worked, what didnt-- anything you would have changed??

Thanks!!

Cris


----------



## mateosbaby (Mar 15, 2010)

OK, I had to go looking for this, because when I was researching curriculum last year (when I was more interested in unit studies), I never saw this on their site. I had heard of it, but didn't know it was unit-based, nor did I ever know it was on the AOP website. <sigh> Anyway, try asking on my homeschool forum. There might be a few people who've tried it or know people who have. Homeschoolers4Christ


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I've got an old sample lesson from them. It looks pretty good, but I've not used it. I'm hoping someone here will have some experience with Weaver.


----------



## braidsandboots (Jan 7, 2010)

We did it one year. The kids loved it. I have a friend that uses it through all her children and loves it. We're doing something else now though and have found what is best of us. 

If you decide to use it, I am going to sell my year 1. Make me an offer  And I might be open to parting with the preschool Interlock as well though I'm not 100% about that


----------

